# muy reflexivo y que lo analiza todo con detenimiento



## Cloe Garcia

Cómo se le llama a la persona que es muy reflexiva y que lo analiza todo con detenimiento... le da vueltas a todo y estudia todos los ángulos de todo...


----------



## Prima Facie

¿analítica? ¿concienzuda?


----------



## ManPaisa

Cloe Garcia said:


> Cómo se le llama a la persona que es muy reflexiva y que lo analiza todo con detenimiento... le da vueltas a todo y estudia todos los ángulos de todo...



¿Insegura?


----------



## Alma Shofner

Meticulosa? Analítica?


----------



## Christies

Cloe García: Otra posibilidad: "una persona profundamente reflexiva".


----------



## fernando el casir

Cloe Garcia said:


> Cómo se le llama a la persona que es muy reflexiva y que lo analiza todo con detenimiento... le da vueltas a todo y estudia todos los ángulos de todo...


 
Depende quién lo diga:
Reflexiva
Concienzuda
Meticulosa
Insegura
Un plomo
Indecisa
Lenta de entendederas
Imbancable (= insoportable, expresión típicamente argentina, creo)


----------



## Christies

Yo no veo que una persona que se toma tiempo para pensar sea insegura o indecisa, al contrario, creo que posee una poderosa virtud. La persona que describe Cloe García debe de tener mucho sentido común.


----------



## ManPaisa

_
Ponderado_, ¿no sería otra opción para llamar a la persona en cuestión?


----------



## Södertjej

Una persona lenta pensando y una persona que analiza mucho las cosas son dos cosas diferentes.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Gracias a los demás por las propuestas y los esfuerzos!



Södertjej said:


> Una persona lenta pensando y una persona que analiza mucho las cosas son dos cosas diferentes.


Yo lo veo igual aunque dicho en otras palabras. aunque supongo que la primera opción puede entenderse como que le cuesta pensar, o sea que no es muy avispao.


----------



## Södertjej

A eso voy, una persona lenta pensando es que no da para más y necesita su tiempo para analizar aquello para lo que otros tardan menos. 

Una persona que medita mucho las cosas es perfectamente capaz de hacerlo con mucha más rápidez que las demás, sólo que procesa muchas más cosas y eso aumenta el tiempo de respuesta.


----------



## Namarne

Cloe Garcia said:


> Pues sí, luz del sol, busco precisamente una forma que defina a tu Jorge!


Remolón.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Södertjej said:


> A eso voy, una persona lenta pensando es que no da para más y necesita su tiempo para analizar aquello para lo que otros tardan menos.
> 
> Una persona que medita mucho las cosas es perfectamente capaz de hacerlo con mucha más rápidez que las demás, sólo que procesa muchas más cosas y eso aumenta el tiempo de respuesta.


 Esa es la persona que busco.



Namarne said:


> Remolón.


 no no no! Remolón no vale. Yo soy muy remolona, sé muy bien lo que me digo, y no tiene nada que ver con lo que ha dicho ST.


----------



## Christies

Södertjej said:


> Una persona lenta pensando y una persona que analiza mucho las cosas son dos cosas diferentes.



Tienes razón. No me expresé correctamente, quise decir que es lenta tomando decisiones. Que se toma tiempo. 
Gracias, Södertjet.


----------



## ultravioleta

Cloe, me parece que *inteligente *sería una opción, ya que usa toda la información, la relacione, y toma una decisión. Tenemos muchos ejemplos en la historia.


----------



## Christies

Disculpad mi intervención 15. Pensé que había sido yo la que había escrito "lenta pensando". En realidad, Södertjej estaba aludiendo al título del hilo. (veo que yo puse -bien- "persona que se toma tiempo para pensar")


----------



## fernando el casir

ultravioleta said:


> Cloe, me parece que *inteligente *sería una opción, ya que usa toda la información, la relacione, y toma una decisión. Tenemos muchos ejemplos en la historia.


 
No creo que _*inteligente*_ sea una opción. La inteligencia tiene que ver con la comprensión de una situación, no con el tiempo o con la cantidad de información o con tomar decisiones.


----------



## ultravioleta

Otra característica de esas personas, es que toman la decisión a último momento, ya que (ahora entiendo por qué), quieren tomar en consideración hasta el último acontecimiento. (y eso es lo que a mi me exhaspera).

Yo diría simplemente _inteligente _(usa la inteligencia que se nos ha dado)

En la definición de la RAE dice inteligente: sabio, perito, instruído.

Yo no lo consideraría sabio, ya que para alcanzar esa categoría la cantidad de información requerida sería imposible de alcanzar para un simple mortal.

perito o instruído me parece una definición muy técnica.

Bueno, es verdad que Cloe no mencionó la toma de una decisión. Cloe? vos dirás.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

ultravioleta said:


> Bueno, es verdad que Cloe no mencionó la toma de una decisión. Cloe? vos dirás.


Gracias, l. del s. Pero inteligente es demasiado aaaaaaamplio. y yo quiero subrayar pues eso que lo medita todo hasta el últmo detalle antes de dar un paso.


----------



## ultravioleta

Entonces, para mí, Alma ha dado en el clavo: meticulosa.
(también decimos que _descula hormigas_)


----------



## fernando el casir

En definitiva: persona que sopesa todos los aspectos de una cuestión antes de tomar una decisión. Mi voto para Alma Shafner: _*meticulosa*_


----------



## Södertjej

Todo el mundo usa la inteligencia que le han dado. Aunque sea escasa. Eso no convierte a todas las personas en inteligentes. 

Si lo que quieres decir es una persona que medita todo mucho, como aclaras  ahora,  te puede valer reflexivo. Si eso te pone de los nervios puedes decir exasperantemente reflexivo.

Ni meticuloso, ni reflexivo ni otras propuestas similares implican necesariamente algo negativo.

Es muy reflexivo. Admiro su capacidad para meditar todo tan a fondo.
Es muy reflexivo. Me pone de los nervios que lo medite todo tan a fondo.


----------



## Alemanita

Me gusta mucho 'ponderado', que ya ha sido mencionado. Alguien 'que examina con cuidado algún asunto'. Esto es en sentido positivo.
Seguramente a los que son de reflejos rápidos se les ocurre algo más negativo.


----------



## fernando el casir

Ni meticuloso, ni reflexivo ni otras propuestas similares implican necesariamente algo negativo.
.[/QUOTE]

Yo creía lo mismo que tú, sin embargo acabo de ver la definición del DRAE y de meticuloso dice
*1. *adj.* Excesivamente* puntual, escrupuloso, concienzudo.

*2. *adj. p. us. *medroso* (¡¬ temeroso, pusilánime). U. t. c. s.


O sea que sí que es algo negativo, caramba!


----------



## Södertjej

¡Tantos años regañandome por no se meticulosa y yo tenía razón! Un alivio, gracias.

En serio, yo siempre había pensado que meticuloso era sinónimo de concienzudo, ¿quizá porque suena parecido a metódico?


----------



## ultravioleta

Cloe no dijo que fuera positivo o negativo.


----------



## tatius

Muy buenas:

Yo vuelvo a la primera sugerencia: *concienzuda*.

RAE: 3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que estudia o hace las cosas con mucha atención o detenimiento.


----------



## Södertjej

ultravioleta said:


> Cloe no dijo que fuera positivo o negativo.


Creí haber leído eso en algún mensaje pero no lo veo ahora, no sé si sería un comentario en los mensajes borrados. Pero efectivamente ahora no está.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La palabra que quiere Cloe, y que ya se ha dicho aquí, es *reflexivo*. María Moliner la define así: (aplicado a personas) _Se dice del que obra con reflexión, que se detiene a pensar antes de obrar_.
En portugués y gallego existe la misma palabra que se define así: _persona que medita, que piensa maduramente_.


----------



## Calambur

El círculo se cerró (esperemos que no sea una cinta de Moebius).


Cloe Garcia said:


> Cómo se le llama a la persona que es muy *reflexiva* y que lo analiza todo con detenimiento... le da vueltas a todo y estudia todos los ángulos de todo...


 


XiaoRoel said:


> La palabra que quiere Cloe, y que ya se ha dicho aquí, es *reflexivo*. María Moliner la define así: (aplicado a personas) _Se dice del que obra con reflexión, que se detiene a pensar antes de obrar_.
> En portugués y gallego existe la misma palabra que se define así: _persona que medita, que piensa maduramente_.


----------



## ultravioleta

Pero Cloe quiere saber qué palabra hay para una persona MUY reflexiva, no simplemente reflexiva. Para *meticuloso*, la RAE habla de "excesivamente" puntual, escrupuloso, concienzudo. (digamos que concienzudo vale para este caso). Ni siquiera para _minucioso_ da la idea de excesivo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues la cosa es clara: _no hay otra palabra que cubra con más intensidad este campo semántico_, por unas u otras causas que ya se han comentado. Unas tienen connotaciones negativas, otras sólo entran en este campo semántico por lo pelos, y otras ni entran. Por tanto _ex nihilo, nihil_.
Revisé _ad hoc_ el María Moliner, y _nasti de plasti_, como se decía cuando yo era joven (y agraciado).


----------



## Södertjej

ultravioleta said:


> Pero Cloe quiere saber qué palabra hay para una persona *MUY reflexiva*, no simplemente reflexiva.


Pues muy reflexiva... o reflexivísima.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También se puede usar el componente prefijal de intensidad de origen griego hiper-: _hiperreflexiva_. O su correspondiente de origen latino super-: _superreflexiva_. Los dos los usa mucho ahora la juventud para quien todo es _super_ e _hiper_.


----------



## fernando el casir

Es tan reflexiva...que parece un espejo.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

ultravioleta said:


> Pero Cloe quiere saber qué palabra hay para una persona MUY reflexiva, no simplemente reflexiva. Para *meticuloso*, la RAE habla de "excesivamente" puntual, escrupuloso, concienzudo. (digamos que concienzudo vale para este caso). Ni siquiera para _minucioso_ da la idea de excesivo.



Sí, eso es lo que quería saber si lo había con "excesivo".

Gracias, gente!!! De verdad! ya veo que no lo hay.
Bsitos.


----------

